# AF Point Color on the 5D Mark III & 1D X Update [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10632"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10632" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10632"></a></div>
<strong>User preference known by Canon


</strong>I have been talking to various professionals about what they think about the black AF points on Canon’s new 61 point AF system. I have yet to find one that doesn’t have at least one issue with it.</p>
<p>A lot of people are finding it hard and/or impossible to see which AF point is selected when shooting in dark conditions, like a wedding reception. There are also people telling me they’re having trouble tracking birds in flight with the 1D X and the black AF points.</p>
<p><strong>Solution


</strong>I have been told that Canon is aware users aren’t particularly happy with the way the AF points are displayed to the shooter. I’m told there is a “solution coming” that “may not be ideal for everyone”. There is no timetable for any firmware update as of yet.</p>
<p>Most users want the AF system to operate like the previous 1D camera did, always lit red when AF is engaged.</p>
<p>I’m posting this to lend my vote to the growing number of people that want some kind of fix. I had trouble last weekend with the 1D X and tracking birds myself.</p>
<p>More to come.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bornshooter (Jul 13, 2012)

looking forward to some sort of a fix hope it comes soon


----------



## max (Jul 13, 2012)

I work at weddings and it drives me nuts!!

Where do I sign?


----------



## bosk (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the Canon EOS 5D Mark III and I am not quite sure when AF is lit red. Sometimes it lits red, sometimes not. I prefer that it is always lit red! 
According to which settings the AF lits red?

It is also driving me crazy!

Regards
bosk


----------



## RGF (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 5D M3, and after shorting extensively with the 1D series I find it a mixed blessing. Mostly like the camera (a lot) but the black sensor pt is difficult (at times near impossible) to use. Also miss write camera settings to card (before sending the camera back to Canon to be cleaned)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 13, 2012)

bosk said:


> I have the Canon EOS 5D Mark III and I am not quite sure when AF is lit red. Sometimes it lits red, sometimes not. I prefer that it is always lit red!
> According to which settings the AF lits red?
> 
> It is also driving me crazy!
> ...



When you are changing the AF point/settings via the buttons/joystick it'll appear in red. If you use the AF point change button, they all turn on in red, which is why I'll sometimes use that button, put the AF point I want over the subject, and then start the AF and let it lock and then it'll track fine in AI Servo, even though I can't really see the AF point which is very annoying.


----------



## Rat (Jul 13, 2012)

*chimes in* If AI Servo gets to have black focus points I'd be happy, always a red confirmation would be even better.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 13, 2012)

/Agreed.

The only thing I can find is have the points blink red on focus, then it turns back to black points.

Would be nice if we can see in other colors too, not just red.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 13, 2012)

I use a 5D and a 20D, and I always use them in AI-servo. I shoot from weddings to airshows. The unlit points have never even crossed my mind. Is there something about the cameras in question that makes this an issue on them where it's not on my 5D and 20D?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lee Jay said:


> I use a 5D and a 20D, and I always use them in AI-servo. I shoot from weddings to airshows. The unlit points have never even crossed my mind. Is there something about the cameras in question that makes this an issue on them where it's not on my 5D and 20D?



It's that the currently selected one is not even shown in red, even if it switches in AI Server or even in One Shot. It'll be black, focus confirm blinks it red then back to black, and then stays black.


----------



## swampler (Jul 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I use a 5D and a 20D, and I always use them in AI-servo. I shoot from weddings to airshows. The unlit points have never even crossed my mind. Is there something about the cameras in question that makes this an issue on them where it's not on my 5D and 20D?
> ...


which is just like my 50D. Was really hoping to stay red on this one. Looking forward to a fix!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 13, 2012)

swampler said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



We'll see. As CR guys said, "may not be ideal for everyone". I'll wait and see what they call the solution before deciding it's really fixed for me.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I use a 5D and a 20D, and I always use them in AI-servo. I shoot from weddings to airshows. The unlit points have never even crossed my mind. Is there something about the cameras in question that makes this an issue on them where it's not on my 5D and 20D?
> ...



Isn't that what my 5D and 20D do as well? I'm trying to figure out why this bothers anyone when I've shot >100,000 shots with mine with never a thought. Do the points look different when unlit on these newer cameras than they do on mine?


----------



## funkboy (Jul 13, 2012)

> I have been told that Canon is aware users aren’t particularly happy with the way the AF points are displayed to the shooter. I’m told there is a “solution coming” that “may not be ideal for everyone”. There is no timetable for any firmware update as of yet.



YES! The return of Eye Controlled Focus!

meh...


----------



## dirtcastle (Jul 13, 2012)

Effectively, they add $1000 worth of improved auto focus... and then make one little mistake that renders the improved AF handicapped in numerous situations.

[SMH]


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 13, 2012)

Add me to the chorus, please.

I'd even be happy with an option (as in, something that can be turned on and off) that sacrificed metering accuracy for various levels of viewfinder illumination.

...not that Canon is even aware that I exist as anything other than a blip in B&H's sales figures....

b&


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 14, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Add me to the chorus, please.
> 
> I'd even be happy with an option (as in, something that can be turned on and off) that sacrificed metering accuracy for various levels of viewfinder illumination.
> 
> ...



If it can be tied to the DoF Preview/M.Fn button that'd be awesome! A button that's easy to hit to switch it back and forth.


----------



## kevl (Jul 14, 2012)

Add me too. 

I am finding it hard to ensure critical focus in darker situations because it is hard to tell if I am on the correct point or not.


----------



## risc32 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm using my mk3 at a paid wedding job tomorrow and i'm a bit nervous about the AF points.


----------



## swampler (Jul 14, 2012)

Lee Jay said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...


Yes, it's the same behavior. I do fairly well with the black AF point, but I do lose it sometimes when shooting HS football, which is always in the dark. Of course, that was center AF point only. With the multiple, usable AF points of the 5D3, that just adds difficulty to keeping the correct point on the subject.


----------



## trowski (Jul 14, 2012)

Perhaps an acceptable solution would be to just blink red when you first push the shutter or AF-On button so you can see which points are currently selected. This really wouldn't work if you had it displaying all the points, but honestly why would you want to have all those points displayed all the time? If there was enough ambient light, it wouldn't have to blink.

I used my 7D for a couple years and never noticed this problem, and it doesn't bother me much on the 5DIII... but I did notice it. Maybe it's because I usually only used the 7D outside?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 14, 2012)

trowski said:


> Perhaps an acceptable solution would be to just blink red when you first push the shutter or AF-On button so you can see which points are currently selected.



That seems like what my 5D and 20D do. Don't the new cameras do even that? Maybe that's why it's never bothered me.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2012)

risc32 said:


> I'm using my mk3 at a paid wedding job tomorrow and i'm a bit nervous about the AF points.



Use the single shot blink red option, and you don't need to worry. You don't need to worry anyways, I've shot a ton in very low light and using center point AF I've never had a problem. Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2012)

Lee Jay said:


> I use a 5D and a 20D, and I always use them in AI-servo. I shoot from weddings to airshows. The unlit points have never even crossed my mind. Is there something about the cameras in question that makes this an issue on them where it's not on my 5D and 20D?


Yes! The 61 AF points are tiny and have thin lines around them. Those lines identifying the AF point are near invisible in low light. The 7D has a similar setup, but with fewer and larger AF points and thick lines they are much more visible. Itd even easier to see the points on my 5D MK II, only nine of them, and they light up nicely upon focus. You can even see them light up in the daylight, but not with the 5D MK III.
I returned mine, and am waiting for a fix. Meanwhile, I keep using my 5D MK II and 1D MK IV


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah, another reason to buy the 5D2 and the 7D! But honestly, I hope Canon is able to provide a good fix for this problem. I can't imagine that in the prototypes out there that at least one person didn't go, "um, this 'black dot' thing isn't going to work..."

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2012)

Rat said:


> *chimes in* If AI Servo gets to have black focus points I'd be happy, always a red confirmation would be even better.


AI servo shoots whether in focus or not. Thats why it doesn't light. USE AI Servo when you will be happy with near focus shots, or maybe totally out of focus shots if you force it to fire. On the 5D MK III and 1 DX, you can select in focus priority for only the first shot, or for all shots, it depends on the subject.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 14, 2012)

This really isn't a problem... I just shot a wedding this last weekend and had no problems. Half the reception was only lit by ugly neon lights with no overhead lights. I shoot Ai focus personally, best of both worlds, but with the controller set for 1 touch af point select. No prob, but it comes down to how you shoot


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The 5D Mark III by itself is a much, much more powerful tool than the 5D Mark II and 7D combined. If you know how to use it (which most critics do NOT) you would know this. If you are complaining about a black AF point, you really have problems to begin with in your photography anyways, so the differences between these cameras would be a non-issue.



Ah, another person who doesn't understand the meaning of 'sarcasm'. Sorry, was just poking some light-hearted humor at the "problem" at hand. (sigh) I guess that _I_ don't know how to use my equipment so I should just keep my posts to myself.

Or better yet... maybe some 5D3 owners out there, some of them happen to be "REAL photographiers", who are having a REAL issue with this. Or maybe this is kind of like those who compalined of a "soft focus" issue with the 7D. Plenty of people scoffed at the "problem" and said it wasn't real and that it was a user issue and not a hardware issue. Google it and see how many people had the same "problem". My own 7D had the same issue until I sent it in for an adjustment (under warranty), and now it works fine. Or maybe I just happened to "learn" how to take a photo in the week they had my Camera. (sigh again)

How about spreading some of your "wisdom" and help those who are having this issue instead of telling them that their skills "suck"? (my words)

Hmmmm. :

D


----------



## SandyP (Jul 14, 2012)

For whatever reason, I've been shooting weddings with this every weekend now, and haven't really noticed it being too much of a problem at all... would be nice if they fixed it, but seriously, it hasn't really hurt my shooting.


----------



## pwp (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm another voice waiting for a solution to the black AF points. 

While I value and love the power and flexibility of the 5D3 AF, I'm amazed Canon gutted its functionality with the black AF points. I almost sent mine back too for precisely this reason.

PW


----------



## dirtcastle (Jul 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Use the single shot blink red option, and you don't need to worry.



I looked for something like this in both the manual and in the menu, but couldn't find it. How do I change it?


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 14, 2012)

The real solution to the black AF points is a 1D4 8) 8) 8)


----------



## LostArk (Jul 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The real solution to the black AF points is a 1D4 8) 8) 8)



You mean a D4 :'(


----------



## nikkito (Jul 14, 2012)

well, my 5D 2 has invisible AF points in Servo, so when i get my 1D X i'll be happy to have any points, even if they're black.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark III by itself is a much, much more powerful tool than the 5D Mark II and 7D combined. If you know how to use it (which most critics do NOT) you would know this. If you are complaining about a black AF point, you really have problems to begin with in your photography anyways, so the differences between these cameras would be a non-issue.
> ...



Ok, fair enough. I didn't realize you were being sarcastic. I'm big enough of a person to remove my post then, and apologize. I'm sorry. Your skills obviously don't suck and that isn't what I intended to say, but nonetheless, the post is gone.


----------



## bloodstupid (Jul 14, 2012)

For me personally the function like the 5D2 would be enough. I dont need it on all the time..especially if it cant be done without the light affecting measurements. Just have it the way it was before and i'm happy.


----------



## Pompo (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: surprised nobody mentioned how bad it is with fast primes!*

I'm surprised nobody in here ever complained about using the 85L or any other fast primes! In bright daylight with those lenses the black AF points turn greyish/cream color, almost invisible since the brigheter lenses bring in a lot more light.

The red dont even bother turning it on in daylight since with those primes 99% of times you wont even see the difference when it's lit up!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: surprised nobody mentioned how bad it is with fast primes!*



Pompo said:


> I'm surprised nobody in here ever complained about using the 85L or any other fast primes! In bright daylight with those lenses the back AF points turn greyish/cream color, almost invisible since the brigheter lenses bring in a lot more light.
> 
> The red dont even bother turning it on in daylight since with those primes 99% of times you wont even see the difference when it's lit up!



1. Yes, I'm surprised nobody complained too. Give it time.
2. Maybe Canon should go to bright flluorescent green AF points from now on.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder why this issue gained so much momentum with the 5D3 and 1DX when the 7D behaves the same and it's on the market for some time. 
Well, whatever the reason, I'm glad that they are finally doing something to improve it.


----------



## Pompo (Jul 14, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> I wonder why this issue gained so much momentum with the 5D3 and 1DX when the 7D behaves the same and it's on the market for some time.
> Well, whatever the reason, I'm glad that they are finally doing something to improve it.



I think for two reasons:

7D doesn't nearly have as many AF points so its easier to remember the location of the selected af point 
a lot of 7D users are either shooting video with it or aren't seasoned pros/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> I wonder why this issue gained so much momentum with the 5D3 and 1DX when the 7D behaves the same and it's on the market for some time.
> Well, whatever the reason, I'm glad that they are finally doing something to improve it.



Two reasons, I'd say. First, many complaints are from 5-series and 1-series users who probably have no 7D experience. Second, subjectively I'd say the red light illumination on my 7D is 30-40% brighter than on my 1D X.

FWIW, I mentioned the issue with ultrafast lenses washing out the transmissive LCD, although it certainly wasn't phrased as a complaint. 

I shot in AI Servo last night, outdoor concert, relatively poor light, no problem seeing the AF points. In auto selection (which is my preference in AI Servo because it allows the subject to be tracked through the extent of the AF array and also activates the iTR system on the 1D X), the AF points 'dance' over the subject, making them pretty easy to see - even a Louisiana jazz musician's face.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 15, 2012)

I dunno what everyone is complaining about I just use the force to work out where the AF point is, doesn't everyone?


----------



## photogaz (Jul 15, 2012)

Can somebody explain to me as I'm confused. I'm seeing comments that the AF points still glow up red?

I have a 5D Mark II at the moment and want a 5D Mark III. When I move focus around the points glow red. When I focus on a point, it glows red before snapping the photo.

What's changed?


----------



## pwp (Jul 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I dunno what everyone is complaining about I just use the force to work out where the AF point is, doesn't everyone?


If only we were all as tuned into the Force as you. What an incredible ability!


photogaz said:


> Can somebody explain to me as I'm confused. I'm seeing comments that the AF points still glow up red?
> I have a 5D Mark II at the moment and want a 5D Mark III. When I move focus around the points glow red. When I focus on a point, it glows red before snapping the photo. What's changed?



Your selected 5D3 viewfinder AF point in AI Servo mode shows as black, unlike 5D2, 1D Mk4 etc which show your selected AF Point in easy to track illuminated RED. Photographers are having unexpected and unappreciated difficulty keeping their selected AF point on the subject in certain dark conditions or if the AF point is on a black suit for example. So Brian Squibb's comment that the solution to the black AF point issue is a 1D Mk4 is a completely authentic one. I'm on the lookout for a good, low mileage 1D4 as a buddy/twin for my 1D4.

Certainly it's a non-issue for some photographers, but still a very real, valid negative experience for plenty of others who don't appreciate the functionality downgrade.

PW


----------



## photogaz (Jul 15, 2012)

So is it only in AI-Servo mode it goes black? Does the Single Shot still glow red?


----------



## stefsan (Jul 15, 2012)

While they're at it for the 1DX and the 5DIII, I would appreciate a fix for the 7D as well. Normally it's not a problem causing me much trouble but I would definitely prefer the red focus point indicators in all shooting modes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

photogaz said:


> So is it only in AI-Servo mode it goes black? Does the Single Shot still glow red?



Yes, if you set it to always illuminate.


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 15, 2012)

this would be the perfect color cuz there arent so many situations where u get a color similar to it


----------



## markko (Jul 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> photogaz said:
> 
> 
> > So is it only in AI-Servo mode it goes black? Does the Single Shot still glow red?
> ...



What option on my 5Dmk3 am I missing to make this happen? I always shoot Single Shot and never see the focus points red (except for when they gained focus).

There is not much to complain about with the 5Dmk3, but missing the red focus point(s) is by far my number one complaint about the camera.


----------



## photophreek (Jul 15, 2012)

Pages 102 and 103 of the 5D IIImanual(probably exactly the same for the 1Dx) describes when and what color how the AF points will be illuminated. As with the 7d, the AF Selection button must be pressed first and then the AF points will be illuminated and the VF grid will be illuminated in red. This will only happen when in One Shot or AI focus mode and not if AI Servo is selected as the drive mode. The 7d does exactly the same thing. 

With the 1D IV, you can make the AF point brighter and have the RED AF point on all the time in One Shot mode (there s no AI Focus available for the 1D IV or the 1Dx). When in AI Servo using the 1D IV, with all 45 points selected in continuos shooting and Spot Metering linked to the AF point, the locked AF point will illuminate in red. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rat (Jul 15, 2012)

markko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > photogaz said:
> ...


"Always illuminate" doesn't mean that they stay illuminated, it means that they are always illuminated _when focus is achieved_, and indeed, only in One Shot mode. That's the behaviour you're already familiar with. Also, while manually selecting, the focus points become red. Other than that, it's all black. This is what is bugging people: they want a red flash in AI Servo as well.

Relevant page in the manual is 103 (Customizing AF Functions/VF display illumination); in the menu it's AF5>VF display illumination.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> > *chimes in* If AI Servo gets to have black focus points I'd be happy, always a red confirmation would be even better.
> ...


First of all, I found the option "AF point display during focus" (manual: page 102, menu: AF5>AF point display during focus) which gives me the used focus points during AI Servo. I probably disabled that while toying around, which I've done a lot over the past month and a half  The "always show me black focus points in AI Servo" question was ill researched on my part and is now solved as far as I'm concerned 

As for the remainder of your post: I know you can control focus or speed priority  The 5D3 (I don't have the 1DX) can actually require focus, always shoot, or try to be clever about it. I have required focus set for 2nd shot and onwards, it's just the first picture that I'm allowing for the machine trying to balance speed and focus. 

I'd be happy if it only lit up when perfect focus is achieved, but it doesn't even do that. It just NEVER lites up in AI Servo. And again: that's the issue at stake here.

BTW: does anyone EVER use AI Focus? 

edit: well thank you Photophreek, way to beat me to it


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 16, 2012)

I find the "always illuminate" mode even more annoying than just turning it off completely. I don't want the entire screen (all focus points as well as gridlines when enabled) to flash a glowing bright red every time I focus. I just want the selected AF point to give the same clear visual indicator of being selected and achieving focus as every single other Canon DSLR I've owned. It's such a glaring omission that I spent an hour or two trying to figure out which setting I had wrong when I first got my 5D3.

Keep in mind that the lens also flashes bright red when you use viewfinder illumination, so anyone looking at the front of your camera gets a clear visual indicator of when you are focusing. Others have reported that this is quite a problem when trying to shoot candid photos, especially in low light conditions where it's even more obvious.

I hadn't actually read about the low contrast display issue with fast lenses until today. I just tried my 50/1.4 on the 5D3 for the first time, and all the display features are now a light grey that provides very poor contrast and makes the selected point _even harder_ to see.


----------



## pwp (Jul 16, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> this would be the perfect color cuz there arent so many situations where u get a color similar to it


...which is why I use this as my grid colour in Photoshop. Not sure about this colour as a focus point though. 
Red is perfectly fine, proven and not as visually jarring like the bright aqua blue.

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> photogaz said:
> 
> 
> > So is it only in AI-Servo mode it goes black? Does the Single Shot still glow red?
> ...



however even then its pretty dim and in contrasty light (shooting into the sun) impossible to see


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > this would be the perfect color cuz there arent so many situations where u get a color similar to it
> ...



But birght aqua blue is much more fun PW


----------



## pwp (Jul 16, 2012)

Rat said:


> BTW: does anyone EVER use AI Focus?



Errm... Rat, so you're just saying that _you _don't use AI Focus. 

Sometime last century when I was a junior staff photographer on a metropolitan daily newspaper, I sometimes processed and printed the films sent back from major football games shot by a genius photographer who had an uncanny and rare ability to track focus almost 100% accurately with his manual focus Nikon 600 f/4. His unique sports shots consistently won national awards. 

Fast forward to 2012. Now mere mortals can deliver consistent sharp images from action sports once they learn the strengths and weaknesses of their AI Focus function. Skilled action shooters can deliver shots that previously could barely even be contemplated. Look back at award winning sports images from 25 years ago. Today they'd barely make the cut. Thanks AI Focus (& high iso performance)

If all you shoot is static subjects then you're unlikely to use AI Servo. But most action shots you see whether they be action sports or a bride walking down the aisle, you can be pretty sure AI Servo helped deliver the goods.

PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> Thanks AI Focus (& high iso performance)
> 
> If all you shoot is static subjects then you're unlikely to use AI Servo. But most action shots you see whether they be action sports or a bride walking down the aisle, you can be pretty sure AI Servo helped deliver the goods.



Quite likely true about AI Servo. But...AI Servo is *not* the same as AI Focus. Pros using 1-series bodies aren't using AI Focus - they can't, because it's not an option. I actually didn't know that until I noticed its absence on my 1D X - One Shot and AI Servo are the only options. In AI Focus, the camera acts like One Shot until it detects the subject is moving, then it switches to AI Servo. In my experience, it's ok sometimes, especially if the subject starts moving abruptly but moves slowly, else it's often playing catch-up and missing focus. I'm guessing that's why Rat made that comment...


----------



## Rat (Jul 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks AI Focus (& high iso performance)
> ...


That's what I was aiming at. It's true I'm just saying I don't use AI Focus, but it is equally true I use AI Servo all the time - and it struck me that while I see discussions about AI Servo everywhere, I rarely read anything about AI Focus except for the odd 'useless as usual'. This is pretty much the first non-negative comment I've read about it  I was just being curious if sb had any good experience with it at all, though I still can't imagine what it is good for. Baby photography or something? 




Bob_McBob said:


> Keep in mind that the lens also flashes bright red when you use viewfinder illumination, so anyone looking at the front of your camera gets a clear visual indicator of when you are focusing. Others have reported that this is quite a problem when trying to shoot candid photos, especially in low light conditions where it's even more obvious.


Interesting observation and it is indeed rather visible. Canon, if you make the focus points red in AI Servo, pls give us a disable ;D And of course I'll keep it in mind, esp for street photography, thanks!


----------



## pwp (Jul 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks AI Focus (& high iso performance)
> ...



Hah! True, I owe Rat an apology. Sorry Mr Rat. As I have primarily used 1-Series bodies and just recently got a 5D3, AI _FOCUS_ has been completely off my radar. It's quite likely off most photographers radar. I just read AI focus as AI Servo. I'm sure there are shooters who value the function, but like you I can barely see the point. 

It's absence from 1-Series bodies speaks volumes. It looks like an invention from the marketing department who wanted more boxes to tick for consumer sales.

PW


----------



## Jared (Jul 16, 2012)

Just because it hasn't been pointed out in plain black and white (and red) yet *insert Dr. Sheldon Cooper snigger/laugh*:

The 1DX and 5D3 both utilise a transmissive LCD screen overlay in the viewfinder allowing the af points, grid lines and other information to be displayed and removed at your whim. This is supposed to be advanced technology and a breakthrough of some sort, however it has also been the bane of our gripes with the new af system: no user-replaceable viewfinder screens, a dimmer viewfinder (especially so when the battery is removed completely from the camera - try it), and a lowered intensity of red light illumination. 

The LCD is illuminated from the peripherae by small red LEDs when called upon. The red illumination isn't as intense as that in say a 1Ds3, 1D4, 5D2 etc. as the polarisable molecules in the transmissive LCD are what must scatter the red light back to the viewers eye and are unable to do so with as great an efficiency as the physically permanent af points etched into the plastic (or glass) of the afore-mentioned cameras focusing screens. 

This means that it's unlikely Canon will be able to do anything about the dim red lighting when focus is achieved during daylight, which is somewhat useful when focusing - and a whole lot better on say the 5D2. 

However, what Canon can do is offer an option such that the points are constantly illuminated when in AI Servo and thus the active af points will be lit red. This would concomitantly illuminate the grid if it is being displayed. 

Hope that clears things up..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2012)

Jared said:


> Just because it hasn't been pointed out in plain black and white (and red) yet *insert Dr. Sheldon Cooper snigger/laugh*:
> 
> The 1DX and 5D3 both utilise a transmissive LCD screen overlay in the viewfinder allowing the af points, grid lines and other information to be displayed and removed at your whim. This is supposed to be advanced technology and a breakthrough of some sort, however it has also been the bane of our gripes with the new af system: *no user-replaceable viewfinder screens*....



Sheldon thinks he's smart, but even Wil Wheaton would know that the 1D X does, in fact, offer user-replaceable focus screens...


----------



## Rat (Jul 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> Hah! True, I owe Rat an apology.


No you don't, not after that nice melancholic expose about ye olden days  Thanks for the additional input!


----------



## kevl (Jul 23, 2012)

I shot a wedding yesterday and the reception was in an exceedingly dark location. Not just the dance but the whole meal and speeches... It was a REAL pain to have to keep moving my focus point in order to see where I had it selected. 

Not cool.


----------



## bloodstupid (Sep 5, 2012)

Anything new about when we will be getting our firmware update?


----------



## M.ST (Sep 5, 2012)

If you ask Canon you got the answer, that they are working on it.

Nothing more.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2012)

M.ST said:


> If you ask Canon you got the answer, that they are working on it.



Question is: What are they working on? They already said the solution will not make everybody happy, and if there weren't major problems they'd implemented the af indicators in the production models already. So unless they'll release an updated 5d3s/1dxs af, they might be delaying and working on a least painful way to tell that it's either af indicators or precise metering, the latter is supposed to be the reason the dots are black.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe they make it light red when it's selected and goes black when you meter. You can track with it that way, but it will go black when shutter is pressed. 

So then you HAVE to use AF_ON button to focus. Well, I've gotten VERY used to that, thanks to tip from this site, so I can live with that.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 5, 2012)

i think their solution is to do nothing - so they were right when they said not everyone would be happy.


----------



## Pompo (Sep 5, 2012)

i may be buying "slower lenses" like the 24-70 2.8 so at least I can see the dang black points in bright light


----------

